
Why I Stopped Selling SEO Services - gk1
https://moz.com/blog/why-i-stopped-selling-seo-services-and-you-should-too
======
ecopoesis
SEO is dead. Search for "hotels in boston" on Google with your ad blocker off.
In my 1920 x 1080 browser window, there is not a single organic result above
the fold. Everything is an ad. Same with Bing, same with Yahoo.

Search engines should be renamed ad engines.

